# And the prices fall



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Hud GA Pricing effictive 10/1 


Initial Services: HPIR Part III and Services
$350.00 to
$335.00
Bi-Weekly Maintenance
$55.00 to
$50.00
Bi-Weekly Maintenance: Custodial
$55.00 to
$50.00
Bi-Weekly Inspection
$15.00 to
$14.00
Bi-Weekly Inspection: Custodial
$15.00 to
$14.00
Bi-Weekly Inspection: Vacant Lot
$15.00 to
$14.00
CQ Inspection
$15.00 to
$14.00


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

NO FREAKING way!!!


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

Remarkable.....way to go middlemen...way to go...
Now by the time the work order reaches us, the BOTG, your talkin $10 recuts..$3 inspections


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh no, I hope that's not from A2Z Field Services .... ?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Voy a trabajar muy duro por poco dinero


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

GaReops said:


> Hud GA Pricing effictive 10/1
> 
> 
> Initial Services: HPIR Part III and Services
> ...


 Where did you get your information from Just wondering


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

It was emailed to me from my "friendly" A2Z VC.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GaReops said:


> Hud GA Pricing effictive 10/1
> 
> 
> Initial Services: HPIR Part III and Services
> ...


This is A2Z pricing not HUD's.....


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

please double ck cause if it is.......wow...
and if its a company's price sheet its time for us to have our own price guidelines for doing business...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

LAND said:


> please double ck cause if it is.......wow...
> and if its a company's price sheet its time for us to have our own price guidelines for doing business...


I can safely say...without going anywhere to research...
You can probably double and even triple some of those figures to get HUD pricing....

Remember that when HUD put pricing out they have to follow the Service Contract Act so the numbers are far better than these examples here...


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Correct. I should have said A2Z'S HUD Pricing.


----------

